# East Bay Questions



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, So I am trying a new area. I live in East Bay and have been fishing it the past few nights off of a dock in my neighborhood. I have been fishing from about 6pm-sunset. So far I am on to a pretty good croaker bite. Oh, and catfish... Yippee. 

So, what else can I catch back here? And can I keep the croaker and cut them up for sharks or is this too far back for sharks?

Thanks ahead of time, looking for something a bit more edible than croaker and catfish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If they are large enough a croaker is pretty good table fair. I haven't eaten one in decades but would like to again one day. We used to catch really big ones on the us331 bay fill when I was a kid. There are a good number recipes online


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Try throwing a topwater as the sun sets...


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you fishing at the boat ramp dock? Honestly id get a crab basket and a mullet net.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

joe bag o donuts said:


> Try throwing a topwater as the sun sets...


Yeah, have been wanting too, dang North wind eating me up.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Are you fishing at the boat ramp dock? Honestly id get a crab basket and a mullet net.


No, I am on the South side of the bay, just East of the power lines.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Tried again tonight, pretty flat water due to the wind shift. Tried a zara spook and nada. Did see some surface action starting around 7pm. Had to take off and couldnt make it to sunset, maybe next time....


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Sounds like you are in my Neighborhood. I fish my peir all the time and catch plenty of fish, anything from rays to Reds. When it gets warmer my stepsone goes out and throws his bait net, gets some live croakers and bull minnows or pinfish and always comes home with at least one slot Red and his limit of specks, and later on in July through October Spanish. Water is clear most of the time and great to kayak as well. Oh yea, mullet are plentifull starting last week.*


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello neighbors. I too live just East of the power lines on the North side of East Bay. Im new to the area and only have fished about a dozen times. So far it is hard fishing from what I am used to. I got skunked most of the time. I did catch my first slot red last week off my dock using a gold spoon with fast retrieve. I caught my first spec by the small boat wreck with a live pin fish under a floating cork. The mullet are thick in here. I castnet plenty of croakers and mullet. Any body try flounder gigging? I have also heard the Spanish come to this side of the bay along with white trout and sheepies at the power lines. I saw a small large mouth bass in one of the small bayous when I was kayaking. So there are fish here, just not as thick as I am used to.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I live on the South side, good to hear there fish back here. The flounder gigging is pretty good at times.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a house east of the powerlines also, on the south side. If you see a Kenner 23 foot Center Console it is me or my dad. We usually fish the oyster bars just outside of the powerlines or go fish the flats around the northside of garcon point bridge.I have heard that people catch fish a lot on the powerline pole to the north, since there is a dropoff around there.


----------

